# هل القديسة العذراء مريم استمرت بتوليتها : " لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر "



## aymonded (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*"طوبى للبطن الذي حملك والثديين اللذين رضعتهما" (لوقا 11: 27)*​ 
*بمهابة شديدة ووقار أتحدث عن سرّ الأسرار، سرّ بتولية القديسة العذراء دائمة البتولية المحبة للمسيح الرب، وإذ قد أخذ كثيرين بجسارة يتفوهون بالأكاذيب عن أن العذراء القديسة مريم والدة الإله إنها لم تظل بتول بعد ولادتها رب الجنود الكامل كلمة الله ربنا يسوع المسيح، مع أن بالمنطق كيف يأتي ملك المجد ويخرج من أحشاء عذراء ثم بعده ترضى بمعاشرة رجل، فانظروا للعذارى والقديسات الذين كرسوا ذواتهم حباً في المسيح إلهنا القدوس، فكم تكون بمن خرج من أحشائها القدوس عذراء ودائمة البتولية!!! *

*اعترض بعض الدارسين على بتولية القديسة العذراء وافتروا عليها معتمدين على ألفاظ استنتجوا معناها من الكتاب المقدس حسب رأيهم الخاص:*
*"لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر" + "قبل أن يجتمعا وُجدت حُبلى من الروح القدس" *​ 
*واستنتجوا من هذا أن القديس يوسف اجتمع مع العذراء بعد أن ولدت ربنا يسوع وأتى منها بإخوة له، رغم من أن على مرّ التاريخ المسيحي كله لم يدّعي أحد هذا الكلام بهذه الجسارة إلا القليلين جداً، حتى الكتب المحذوفة وكتابها المهرطقين أنفسهم أكدوا على بتولية العذراء القديسة مريم!!!*

*وقبل أن ندخل في شرح الآيات أقول ببساطة:*
*مكتوب في سفر صموئيل الثاني 6: 23 "ولم يكن لميكال بنت شاول ولد إلي (حتى) يوم موتها "فهل معنى هذا أنها أنجبت بعد مماتها!!!، فما قبل يوم مماتها أو قبل كلمة "إلى أو حتى" منفي بكلمة (لم يكن) فما بعدها يعتبر منفي غير قابل أن يتغير، أي مستحيل أن يكون لها ولد!!!*

*وفي سفر الخروج يقول : "قدس لي كل بكر كل فاتح رحم من بني إسرائيل من الناس ومن البهائم. إنه لي" (خروج 13: 2)، كلمة بكر بالنسبة لليهودي يعني المولود الأول (لوقا 2: 23) سواء أتى بعده أولاد أم لم يأتي، فكلمة بكر لا تدل على ما بعدها، إنما هو يتكلم عن المولود الأول، ولا يدل معناها التأكيد على وجود مولود ثاني.*

*وطبعاً ليس تقديس البكر يأتي بعد أن يكون له إخوة أصاغر، بل يُقدس دون أن يُنتظر وجود إخوة أصاغر أو عدم وجودهم إطلاقاً...*

*وبالنسبة لكلمة قبل أن يجتمعا، فلو قلنا مثلاً: استشهد القديس (فلان) قبل أن يذهب إلى روما، فهل ذهب إلى روما بعد استشهاده!!! وهل لو قلنا (فلان) سافر إلى إيطاليا قبل الغذاء فهل معنى ذلك أنه أكل بعد أن سافر أو حتى في أثناء سفره!!! أم أن هذا يعبَّر عن فعل السفر بعيداً عن تأكيد الغذاء من عدمه!!! *


*عموماً كلمة "لم يعرفها حتى **έως** ولدت ابنها البكر، وقبل **πρὶν** أن يجتمعا" (أنظر متى 1: 18 و25) تأكيد على أن المسيح يسوع له المجد لم يكن من زرع بشر وقد وُلِدَ من عذراء، وكلمة "يعرفها التي تأتي بعد أداة النفي لم" تأتي في اليونانية في زمن الماضي الناقص، ويدل الماضي الناقص في اللغة اليونانية على فعل استمر في الماضي، أي أن القديس يوسف استمر لا يعرفها المعرفة الزوجية، أي تأكيد على أنها ولدت وهي عذراء، ولا تُحتم الآية أو تدل على وجود أي علاقة زوجية بعد ميلاد المسيح يسوع ابن الله الحي...*​ 
*ويقول العالم أولزهاوزن: [إنه أمر واضح أن يوسف بعد هذه الاختبارات يكون عنده السبب الكافي ليؤمن أن زواجه من العذراء (وهو ليس زواجاً) إنما يُقصد به غرض آخر غير خلفة الأولاد] **Olshausen cited by H.A.W. Meyer, op. cit., P. 54*


*ولنا وقفة عند إنجيل يوحنا، حينما سلَّم الرب يسوع أمه القديسة العذراء مريم للقديس يوحنا الرسول قائلاً : "هوذا أُمك" (يوحنا 19: 27) ثم قال لها "يا إمرأة هوذا ابنك" (يوحنا 19: 26) وهنا تظهر إشارة بليغة أن رعاية ربنا يسوع المسيح لأمه انتقلت إلى أأمن تلميذ يُحبُّه، فأن كان لها أولاد آخرين لماذا اهتم أن يُسلمها للقديس يوحنا الرسول وأين هم من رعايتها لهم أو لها!!! *

*عموماً دوام بتولية العذراء القديسة مريم مربوط ارتباط وثيق وبقوة وإحكام بدوام علاقتها السرية مع المسيح يسوع له المجد، فهو لم يكن لها أبناً وحسب بل حسب قولها شخصياً : "يا ابني وإلهي"، هي لم تكن مجرد أم لأولاد – حاشا – بل أُماً لابن الله الحي بشخصه وذاته، لأنها أحبته بكل كيانها وأعطته عن طيب خاطر هيكل جسدها ليكون إناءه الخاص، وهي مثال للكنيسة ولنا نحن أيضاً بالدرجة الأولى لكي نتبع نفس المنهج عينه لنعطي قلوبنا وئافكارنا للمسيح الرب...*

*ويقول القمص متى المسكين: [إن كان القديس يوحنا بسبب حبه للمسيح وحب المسيح له لم يكسر بتوليته بل كرَّس بتوليته لحب المسيح والإنجيل، فهل العذراء القديسة مريم التي كرَّست بتوليتها على يد ملائكة وروح الله القدوس تكسر بتوليتها لتلد بنين وبنات؟؟] (الإنجيل بحسب الإنجيل متى ص 149)*

*__________*
** انظر الكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد ترجمة بين السطور ( يوناني – عربي ) ص 3 و 4 *
** أنظر الكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد ترجمة اليسوعيين – دار المشرق بيروت – ص 38*
**أنظر كتاب تحليل لغة الإنجيل للقديس متى في أصولها اليونانية وما تتضمنه الكلمات من مدلولات لاهوتية وروحية إعداد الدكتور موريس تاوضروس ص 54*​ ** أنظر لشرح إنجيل متى – دراسة وتفسير وشرح – للقمص متى المسكين ص 148 – 149  
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركك

 اجابه اكثر من رائعه

صلواتك​


----------



## aymonded (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ربنا يباركك
> 
> اجابه اكثر من رائعه
> 
> صلواتك​



*متعنا الله معاً بكل حكمة سماوية ومعرفة غنى مجد أسراره المحيية
أقبل مني كل تقدير المحبة يا أجمل أخ حلو محبوب الله
النعمة معك كل حين
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم ايديك على الشرح الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## aymonded (30 نوفمبر 2009)

احلى ديانة قال:


> تسلم ايديك على الشرح الجميل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ويُبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك بغنى حلاوة مجد نعمته الحلوة*
*أقبلي مني كل تقدير يا محبوبة يسوع والقديسين*
*النعمة معك كل حين*
​


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2009)

يُنقل الى المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام


----------



## grges monir (30 نوفمبر 2009)

عندما كان موسى النبى يرعى الغنم فى جبل الله حوريب وجد عليقة (شجيرة) مشتعلة بالنار ولكنها لا تحترق، فتقدم ليرى هذا المنظر العظيم، فجاءة صوت الله من وسطها وقال له "لا تقترب إلى ههنا. أخلع حذاءك من رجليك. لأن الموضع الذى انت واقف عليه أرض مقدسة" 
تقدست الأرض بظهور الكلمه الإلهى فى العليقة وصارت أرضآ مقدسة. وفى ملء الزمان حل الكلمه الإلهى فى بطن مريم العذراء التى وصفت بأنها "ممتلئه نعمه" وصارت هى العليقة الحقيقية، الإنسانة المقدسة والقديسة المطوبة من جميع الأجيال، "أم الرب"، التى ولدت لنا الكلمة المتجسد، الكلمة الذى "صار جسداً"، القدوس ذاته، ابن العلى، الذى تسجد له جميع المخلوقات ما فى السماء وما على الأرض مايرى وما لا يرى.. 
وإذا كانت الأرض قد تقدست بظهور الكلمة فى العليقة ولم يسمح لموسى ان يقترب من العليقة، فكم وكم تكون العليقة ذاتها؟ !! وكم وكم تكون العذراء القديسة أم الرب ؟!! 
كما رأى حزقيال فى رؤياه باب المقدس المتجه للشرق مغلقاً وقال له الرب "هذا الباب يكون مغلقاً لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لأن الرب إله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقاً"، وهكذا أيضآ رحم العذراء الذى حبل بالكلمة المتجسد دون ان يفتح وخرج منه أيضاً دون ان يفتح وسيظل مغلقاً "لن يفتح ولن يدخل منه إنسان لأن الكلمة الإلهى دخل منه وخرج فيكون مغلقاً". 
----------------
ميرسى علىالموضوع المميز


----------



## aymonded (30 نوفمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *عندما كان موسى النبى يرعى الغنم فى جبل الله حوريب وجد عليقة (شجيرة) مشتعلة بالنار ولكنها لا تحترق، فتقدم ليرى هذا المنظر العظيم، فجاءة صوت الله من وسطها وقال له "لا تقترب إلى ههنا. أخلع حذاءك من رجليك. لأن الموضع الذى انت واقف عليه أرض مقدسة"
> تقدست الأرض بظهور الكلمه الإلهى فى العليقة وصارت أرضآ مقدسة. وفى ملء الزمان حل الكلمه الإلهى فى بطن مريم العذراء التى وصفت بأنها "ممتلئه نعمه" وصارت هى العليقة الحقيقية، الإنسانة المقدسة والقديسة المطوبة من جميع الأجيال، "أم الرب"، التى ولدت لنا الكلمة المتجسد، الكلمة الذى "صار جسداً"، القدوس ذاته، ابن العلى، الذى تسجد له جميع المخلوقات ما فى السماء وما على الأرض مايرى وما لا يرى..
> وإذا كانت الأرض قد تقدست بظهور الكلمة فى العليقة ولم يسمح لموسى ان يقترب من العليقة، فكم وكم تكون العليقة ذاتها؟ !! وكم وكم تكون العذراء القديسة أم الرب ؟!!
> كما رأى حزقيال فى رؤياه باب المقدس المتجه للشرق مغلقاً وقال له الرب "هذا الباب يكون مغلقاً لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لأن الرب إله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقاً"، وهكذا أيضآ رحم العذراء الذى حبل بالكلمة المتجسد دون ان يفتح وخرج منه أيضاً دون ان يفتح وسيظل مغلقاً "لن يفتح ولن يدخل منه إنسان لأن الكلمة الإلهى دخل منه وخرج فيكون مغلقاً". *
> ...



ربنا يخليك
وأنا اللي واجب اشكرك جداً على التعليق المتميز للغاية
أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير لشخصك المحبوب الغالي جداً
النعمة معك يا محبوب الله والقديسين
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للتفسير الرائع جدا

الرب يباركك​


----------



## aymonded (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*ويبارك حياتك يا أجمل أخ حلو محبوب الله*
*أقبل مني كل تقدير لشخصك الحلو*
*النعمة معك كل حين*
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 ديسمبر 2009)

توضيح جميل 
شكرا لك اخي الغالي 
محبة يسوع ترعاك​


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليكي ويُبارك حياتك ويسعدك بمجد حخض


----------



## aymonded (2 ديسمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> توضيح جميل
> شكرا لك اخي الغالي
> محبة يسوع ترعاك​



*ربنا يخليكي ويسعدك بمجد حضوره الخاص يا محبوبة ربنا يسوع والقديسين*
*أقبلي مني كل شكر وتقدير لشخصك المحبوب **، النعمة معك كل حين*​


----------



## aymonded (12 يناير 2012)

طبعاً أحب أُضيف إضافة صغيرة تُفيد شارحي الكتاب المقدس، إذ أنه من الممكن لأي أحد يقرأ الكتاب المقدس ويخرج بمعاني قد تكون رائعة للفكر الإنساني العقلي والذي يرتاح للفلسفة والمفاهيم التي تحل عنده مشكلات قد يلتقي بها أمام إعلانات الله عن ذاته ومفاهيم الخلاص وما أعطاه الله لنا، لأن الإنسان بطبعه الساقط انغلق عقله في الظلمة التي أعمت عينيه لذلك لا يستطيع أن يفهم مقاصد الله، وبالتالي لا تتضح أمام عينيه مقاصد الله في الإنجيل، لأن من يستوعب سر الإنجيل هو من انفتح ذهنه بالروح لكي يفهم الكتب، ولكن يفهمها بالروح لأن الروح هو الكاتب الرئيسي لهذه الكلمات بوحيه الخاص، ولم يكتب بمشورة الناس، لذلك المراجع والفهارس والمعاجم وحدها لا تكفي أبداً لتفسير كلمة الله التفسير الصحيح حسب قصد الله بدقة، بل هي مجرد استرشاد لمن يقرأ ويبحث، لأن من الممكن ان رنبط الايات في الكتاب المقدس ببعضها البعض عن دون فهم أو وعي، وبذلك نخرج تعليم حسب هوانا نحن وليس حسب الروح، مثلما يحضر أحد صورة لملك عظيم ثم يقطعها ويقسمها ويحاول أن يجمعها مرة أخرى على طريقة الفُسيفساء، ولكنها ممكن أن تتشكل على صورة تعلب، ولا تظهر صورة الملك الأصلية والتي كانت عليها ...
لذلك ينبغي أن نتيقن أن الأساس في شرح الكتاب المقدس وفهمه هو الروح القدس، لأن بدونه حتماً سندخل في جدال عقلي بشري، فيه جدل طويل عريض، لكي كل واحد يقنع ألآخر حسب فهمه وبحثه الشخصي حتى لو قضى فيه سنين عمره كله، لأن بدون المسيح وخارج الثالوث يستحيل شرح الكتاب المقدس مهما ما بلغ الإنسان من معرفة وعمق ودراسة وعقلية جبارة مدققة في البحث والاضطلاع...

لذلك يا إخوتي لننتبه للرب يسوع وحده لكي يعطينا أن نفهم الكتب ويشرحها لنا بنفس ذات الإلهام بروحه الذي يسكن فينا، وعلى قدر ما نستسلم لروح الله حينئذ يشرق نور الإنجيل في أذهاننا ونشعره من خلال سطور كل باحث يبحث بنفس ذات الروح والتعليم الإلهي حسب الحق الظاهر في ملء الزمان والمحفور في كل قلب يحبه وقد استُعلن له .... النعمة معكم آمين​


----------



## salimhadadd (14 يناير 2012)

*هل القديسة العذراء مريم استمرت بتوليتها : " لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر*

لذلك يا إخوتي لننتبه للرب يسوع وحده لكي يعطينا أن نفهم الكتب ويشرحها لنا بنفس ذات الإلهام بروحه الذي يسكن فينا، وعلى قدر ما نستسلم لروح الله حينئذ يشرق نور الإنجيل في أذهاننا ونشعره من خلال سطور كل باحث يبحث بنفس ذات الروح والتعليم الإلهي حسب الحق الظاهر في ملء الزمان والمحفور في كل قلب يحبه وقد استُعلن له .... النعمة معكم آمين


كلام رائع جدا وصحيح جدا وحقيقي جدا جدا جدا , الرب يبارك حياتك,,
اخي العزيز aymonded اردت ان ارسل لك رسالة خاصة ولكن لكثرة الكلام ارتايت ان اكتبه كرد على
الموضوع بحسب ما جاء بقولك السابق عن امنا مريم العذراء وبتوليتها التي كثيرا ما قرات عنها في باقي المنتديات وكانه ليس لنا عمل غيرها, وتركنا التبشير باسم الرب يسوع الذي فدانا والذي اتى من السماء واخذ جسدا من مريم العذراء وصار انسانا وصلب عوضا عنا, عوضا عن خطايانا, دفع عنا صك الموت الذي كان علينا, ورفعنا من الموت الى الحياة الابدية, لذا ساتكلم عن الموضوع بكل جدية وحسب ما اعطاني اياه الرب يسوع المسيح وروحه القدوس ,, جاء في كلامك :

يتفوهون بالأكاذيب عن أن العذراء القديسة مريم والدة الإله إنها لم تظل بتول بعد ولادتها رب الجنود الكامل كلمة الله ربنا يسوع المسيح ، مع أن بالمنطق كيف يأتي ملك المجد ويخرج من أحشاء عذراء ثم بعده ترضى بمعاشرة رجل ، فانظروا للعذارى والقديسات الذين كرسوا ذواتهم حباً في المسيح إلهنا القدوس ، فكم تكون بمن خرج من أحشائها القدوس عذراء ودائمة البتولية !!! 

اولا: نعم ان مريم كانت عذراء عندما حبلت بالرب يوع المسيح كلمة الله وهذا ما مسجل بالكتاب المقدس ولا يختلف عليه اثنان ,,
ثانيا : من قال او يقول ان مريم العذراء عاشرت يوسف فهو يكذب على نفسه قبل ان يكذب على 
الناس, لا لانه يوجد كلمة ( حتى) ولا غيرها بل لانها اصبحت اناءا مختارا لله لا يستعمله غيره,
بمعنى مفرز له , وهذا ما جاءت به شريعة موسى ان كل اناء يستخدم في هيكل الله لا يستعمل الا لهيكل الله, وهكذا كانت مريم العذراء اناءا للرب لتحمل المخلص, ويوسف كان يعرف هذا فلم يتجاسر ان يعاشرها بل كان يخدمها هي وابنها مخلص العالم ,,,
ثالثا:بالنسبة لعذراويتها بعد الولادة والذي لا يهم الله في خطته الخلاصية لا من قريب ولا من بعيد,
لذا دعونا نسال سؤال منطقي عقلاني ( كيف تولد المراة).؟ اتبقى عذراويتها موجودة بعد الولادة.؟
ولماذا كل هذه الهالة من التمجيد والمديح والصلوات والعبادة لمريم العذراء , وتاركين مخلص العالم.؟
واذا افتقدنا كثير من المنتديات نرى ان كل عشرة مواضيع او عشرين موضوعا لمريم العذراء وموضوع واحد للرب يسوع المخلص والشفيع الوحيد للعالم, الذي هو بين محبة الله لنا واعطانا تعاليم الرب,
ومريم العذراء امه كانت محتاجة له وكانت مع التلاميذ في صلوات عند حلول الروح القدس, 
لنقف وننتبه قليلا امام هذا الموقف الذي يجرفنا ويقودنا الى طريق منحرف, غير الطريق الذي رسمه لنا الله بارسال ابنه الحبيب, ولا ننسى بان هناك ايد اثيمة تمد يدها مع اعداء المسيحية لكي تجرف جميع المسيحيين الى التهلكة, وهذا ما يريده ابليس الذي انتصر عليه الرب يسوع,
وكل انسان مستقيم يدعي الارثدوكسية الصحيحة لا يقبل بغير المخلص يسوع المسيح الذي قال للخطاة ( تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم) وحتى الصلوات قامت تتلى
بالسبحة كل عشرة صلاة لمريم العذراء ( السلام لك ) وصلاة واحدة  ( ابانا الذي ) فلننتبه ونحذر من 
اين يقودنا هذا ارجو ان لا تنزعج من الحقيقة التي ظل الرب يلح علي فترة طويلة لكي اكتبها, 
علها تفيد من زاغ وراء تعليم الناس وترك تعليم الله, اشكرك على سعة صدرك , واسف على الاطالة
واي تعقيب لك او سؤال فالرب مستعد لاجابتك بمحبة كما ارجو من المشرفين ان لا يلغى الاشتراك هذا للفائدة العامة , ولمعلوماتك اني من السريان الارثودكس, ولي مع الرب خمسون سنة هو
يقودني ويرعاني ,, الرب يبارك حياتك وتحياتي لك, وللكلام بقية,,


----------



## aymonded (15 يناير 2012)

سلام لنفسك يا أجمل أخ حلو..
أولاً: المستعجل برجليه يُخطئ يا صديقي الغالي المحبوب في شخص ربنا يسوع الذي يشع فينا نوره الخاص وملء حبه العظيم بغنى فيض الروح القدس الرب المُحيي...
ثانياً: أنا لا أمجد القديسة العذراء مريم دائمة البتولية لدرجة العبادة، فاين ما هو يُفيد بإني اشجع او حتى أتكلم عن عِبادة مريم العذراء العبدة والأم !!!
ثالثاً: أنا لا باكتب بكثرة عن العذراء القديسة مريم تاركاً الرب يسوع كما أنت ترى حسب وجهة نظرك، لأني لا أتناول الموضوعات من وجهة فكر أو رأي، ولا أدَّعي أيضاً شيئاً عنها لا يوجد، ولكنها إناء لله مختار نتعلم من قبولها للرب يسوع أن نقبله في اتضاع ليملك علينا كما ملك عليها حينما طاوعت الرسالة وقالت [ليكن لي كقولك]، والعذراء هي مثال للكنيسة التي تكرست بالتمام للمسيح الرب، وهذا لكي نحيا في مثل ذات التكريس القلبي لله الحي، فالكنيسة لم ولن ترتبط بآخر غير المسيح والعذراء هنا تعبر عن الكنيسة وقبولها للمسيح الرب...

وهذا الموضوع يمكن يخص المكرسين بالأكثر، وأنا لم يكن هدفي الدفاع عن أي حق على وجه الإطلاق، لأن الحق (حسب طبيعته) يدافع عن نفسه ويشهد لذاته، لا من أجل أن نترك الرب ونعبد غيره، بل أن نتعلم ونفهم ونستوعب أسرار الله بروح الله، ونحن متفقين في الجوهر يا محبوب الله، فلم ولن يوجد فينا من يعبد العذراء القديسة مريم ولا حتى أي رسول أو نبي يكتب عنه، ولا التسبحة في الكنيسة تكرم العذراء وتضعها في غير مكانتها، لأنها هي من قالت بالروح: جميع الأجيال تطوبني، وهذا في الإنجيل نفسه وأنت تعلمه جيداً جداً، وذلك بالطبع من أجل حلول الله فيها وأنها صارت حواء الجديدة وإناء مكرس وخاص بالله، فرجاء مراجعة تسبحة الكنيسة في عمقها الروحي واللاهوتي، لأننا في الأساس ننظر لسيرة كل واحد ونتعلم منها لأننا نسير على نفس ذات الدرب الواحد، فأرجو قبل أن تحكم بتسرع وتقفز بالنتائج راجع كل موضوعاتي يا صديقي الحلو، ولا أعلم لماذا الخلط بين من يكتب بمبالغة في غير محلها ناسياً الرب ومتمسكاً بالناس وتمسك بما هو مغلوط وشاذ، وبين من يكتب للتعليم للحياة مع الله بأصالة الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة...

رابعاً: أنا لم أفهم هذه الجملة [*وأي تعقيب لك او سؤال فالرب مستعد لاجابتك بمحبة*]، بصراحة مش فاهم هل تقصد أني اصلي وأطلب من الله ليُجيبني !!! وأن كان هذا قصدك لماذا لا تدرك أنه أجابني بالفعل !!!

*وثم لماذا يكون للحديث بقية، ولماذا أساساً الدخول في جدل وحوار يا صديقي*، كل هذا الحديث صدقني ليس له لزوم أو معنى إطلاقاً، إلا لو انا كتبت ما يخالف القصد الإلهي أو تكلمت عن عبادة إنسان؛ فنحن نحيا مع الرب ويقودنا الروح الواحد عينه، ويهدينا للبرّ في سرّ التقوى ومحبة الله، وتأكد كما أن الرب يعرفك كل شيء ويقودك للحق، هو قادر أن يعلن الحق ويقود الكل نحوه باستقامة، لأن من يعرف الله بإيمان حي وانفتاح قلب يتعلم من الله بالروح، روح الإعلان والتعليم والمشورة...

(ملحوظة)
صديقي الحلو، انا مش باهتم بطوائف الناس على وجه الإطلاق، فلو انت سريان ارثوذكس والا من الأقباط والا كاثوليك والا أي طائفة أخرى ده شيء لا أهتم به على الإطلاق ولا يثبت شيئاً أو ينفي شيء، واتمنى أنك أنت اللي تصلي وتسال الرب يسوع وانت تعرف أن كلامي مش طائفي ولا حتى منحاز لأي شخص ولا حتىا باتكلم عن عبادة العذراء ولا غيرها.
____________________
 وأخيراً، أشكرك على محبتك،
اقبل مني كل التقدير والاحترام لشخصك المحبوب في الرب؛
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة آمين
​


----------

